#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Μισθωτός και μπλοκάκι; Ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ποιος; Εργοδότης ή Εργαζόμενος - Μισθωτός + Αυτοαπασχολούμενος;

## tom_zola

καλησπέρα,

είμαι μηχανολόγος μηχανικός από τον 11ο του 2007 (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ). Έναρξη στην εφορία έκανα τον Ιανουάριο του 2009. Από τότε εργάζομαι με μπλοκάκι.

Πρόκειται να με κάνει πρόσληψη εργοδότης με 600 ευρώ καθαρά

1) Μπορώ να κρατήσω το μπλοκάκι και να εργάζομαι ταυτόχρονα ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας..?
2) Τι θα κοστίσω στον εργοδότη που θα με έχει ασφαλισμένο στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Πως δηλαδή γίνεται ο υπολογισμός..? ο εργοδότης θα πληρώνει δηλαδή ενα μέρος του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και κάποια χρήματα στο ΙΚΑ..? ή πληρώνει ολόκληρο το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μου και επιπλέον κάποια χρήματα στο ΙΚΑ..?

παρακαλώ αν μπορείτε δώστε ενα παράδειγμα με νούμερα γιατί ο εργοδότης μπορεί να δώσει κάποιο συνολικό συγκεκριμένο ποσό. Περίπου 800 ευρώ.

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα , 

Ο λογιστής της εταιρείας που θα σε προσλάβει θα υπολογίσει τα Ενσημα με βάση την καθαρή αμοιβη που έχεις συμφωνήσει . 

Μπορείς να κρατήσεις και το μπλοκάκι σου και να συνεχίσεις να δουλεύεις.  

Θα πρέπει όμως αμέσως μετά την πρόσληψη να πας στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και να αναφέρεις το γεγονός  ωστε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ
να σου υπολογίσει τις νέες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές που θα πληρώνεις , και αυτο γιατι το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ έχει ως ελάχιστο ποσό εισφορων στα 693,35 μικτά  για τους μισθωτους . 

απο το site http://www.tsmede.gr

*ΩΡΟΜΙΣΘΙΟ*
 Για τους παλαιούς ασφαλισμένους  (ημερομηνία εγγραφής στο Τ.Σ.Μ.Ε.Δ.Ε. μέχρι 31/12/1992) που  απασχολούνται σε διάφορες υπηρεσίες και οι αποδοχές είναι μικρότερες από  693,35 ¤   πληρώνουν οι ίδιοι τις προσωπικές τους εισφορές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ  ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες για όλους τους κλάδους ασφάλισης και ο  εργοδότης αποδίδει εργοδοτικές εισφορές υπολογιζόμενες επί των συνολικών  ακαθάριστων αποδοχών. Εάν η αμοιβή τους είναι πάνω από 693,35 ¤  θεωρούνται  μισθωτοί και γίνεται  παρακράτηση  και απόδοση  προσωπικών  και εργοδοτικών ασφαλιστικών  εισφορών .

 Για τους νέους ασφαλισμένους  (ημερομηνία εγγραφής στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μετά την 1/1/1993) οι υπηρεσίες που  τους απασχολούν ως ωρομίσθιους υποχρεούνται να καταβάλλουν προσωπικές  και εργοδοτικές εισφορές επί των πάσης φύσεως ακαθαρίστων αποδοχών και  χωρίς κατώτατο όριο.

 Όλοι οι κλάδοι υπολογίζονται επί 14 μισθών, και μόνο για τον Κλάδο Ειδική Προσαύξηση  επί 12 μισθών.

 Η πληρωμή με αυτόν τον τρόπο γίνεται βάσει ηλεκτρονικών αρχείων.

 Σε περίπτωση  καθυστέρησης πέραν των ανωτέρω προθεσμιών οι εισφορές και των ελευθέρων  επαγγελματιών και των μισθωτών, πληρώνονται με τιμές που ισχύουν κατά  την ημερομηνία εξόφλησης, επιπλέον δε επιβαρύνονται με τόκο.
 Προς διευκόλυνση  και ενημέρωση των ασφαλισμένων παραθέτουμε αναλυτικούς πίνακες με τις  κατά μήνα ασφαλιστικές εισφορές κατά κατηγορία και ασφαλιστικό καθεστώς.

----------

